# مقر ادارى للشركات الكبرى مساحة 1200متر



## اسلام محمد (15 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان :115112
مقر ادرى مميز على مساحة 1200 متر مكون من : 
الدور الارضى و الثالث والرابع والخامس اسانسير خاص بهم بالدور الارضى.
	مساحة الدورالواحد 300 متر 
	الدور الارضى5غرف +ريسيبشن+مدخل خاص+ حديقة خاصة +2جراج يسعى 10 عربيات)
المطلوب: 30 الف جنية
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

